# Java - Begriffe erklären



## krixxie (29. September 2005)

Hallo

ich bräuchte schnell euere Hilfe, und wer sich mit Java auskennt, wrid sicher nicht lang brauchen um mir zu erklären, in kurzen sätzen, für was die Begriffe "try" und "catch" in Java stehen ?!

Ich hoffe, mir kann und will wer schnell weiterhelfen,

Vielen dank

Jah Bless
krixxie


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. September 2005)

Hallo!

 try{...}
 catch(Exception e){...} 
 finally{...}
 sind Elemente der Ausnahmebehandlung unter Java.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...insel_070001258ExceptionsinJavamittryundcatch

 Gruß Tom


----------



## krixxie (29. September 2005)

herzlichen dank : )


----------



## krixxie (30. September 2005)

Hallo again ; )

wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen... 

kann mir noch jemand erklären, was context.put und containsKey() heißt?

würde mich freuen,

vielen Dank

Jah Bless
krixxie


----------



## bl4ck29 (30. September 2005)

containsKey() sieht nach einer Hashtable/HashMap Methode aus die überprüft ob ein bestimmter Key (kann String, Object oder sonst was sein) in der Datenstruktur enthalten ist. Ne Hahsmap speichert 2 Werte einen Key und einen damit assoziierten Value. Man kennt also den Key und möchte das dazu gehörigen Value auslesen, das macht man mit der Methode get(Object Key) welche auch ein Obejct zurückliefert (das Value also) und die Methode put(Object Key, Object Wert) legt einen neues Value in der HashMap ab. Dank der Generics in JRE 1.5 kann die HashMap beliebige Werte (Object ist hier jetzt nur als Platzhalter gedacht) unter Key und Value speichern


----------

